# PVC CO2 Manifold



## DiabloCanine (Aug 26, 2005)

Lets see if this works, just hooked it up to 4 tanks.......DC


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

That should work great! I never once thought of using PVC for CO2 plumbing, except for reactors. You can't get much easier to make than that, if you have those bubble counter/needle valve combos.


----------



## |GTO| (Oct 9, 2006)

genious!!

i was thinking of a way to try and create a cheap manifold and you got it! 

i might just have to try that

let us know how it works!

cheers,


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

What bubble counter solution are you using? Water keeps evaporating...half water half glycerin?


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

I'd be concerned about leaks... How exactly did you connect the bubble counters to the pvc pipe?


----------



## DiabloCanine (Aug 26, 2005)

I use 100% glycerin in all 8 of my bubble counters......DC 



epicfish said:


> What bubble counter solution are you using? Water keeps evaporating...half water half glycerin?


----------



## DiabloCanine (Aug 26, 2005)

The PVC was drilled and tapped, only ran tap half in to get a tighter seal with the needle valve. Threads are coated with loctite at almost all my CO2 connections. Haven't had any leaks since I started using loctite.....DC



Wasserpest said:


> I'd be concerned with leaks... How exactly did you connect the bubble counters to the pvc pipe?


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Thanks, makes sense. Can you share where you get the needle valve/bubble counters?


----------



## mshaeffer (Nov 29, 2002)

Wasserpest said:


> Can you share where you get the needle valve/bubble counters?


I was just about to post the exact same thing!!


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

DiabloCanine said:


> I use 100% glycerin in all 8 of my bubble counters......DC


What's a cheap place for glycerin?

Anyone else know?


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Longs, Rite Aid, Walgreens, and such...


----------



## DiabloCanine (Aug 26, 2005)

I got my glycerin at Kroger in the First Aid aisle. AquaticMagic has Bubble counter/needle valves.......DC


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

Water doesn't evaporate from bubble counters. I have a DIY bubble counter here at the house that has been going for over 3 years. It might have dropped a couple of mm in water depth in that time. 

Look closely at your bubble counter. Ask where the water is going. It's not evaporating. The only exception to this would be if the bubble counter is mounted on a all-in-one and the solenoid is heating up the water to the point it is evaporating.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Rex Grigg said:


> Water doesn't evaporate from bubble counters. I have a DIY bubble counter here at the house that has been going for over 3 years. It might have dropped a couple of mm in water depth in that time.
> 
> Look closely at your bubble counter. Ask where the water is going. It's not evaporating. The only exception to this would be if the bubble counter is mounted on a all-in-one and the solenoid is heating up the water to the point it is evaporating.


Thanks Rex. I'll check up on it. They're mounted on a metal manifold coming from a JBJ regulator.


----------



## tazcrash69 (Sep 27, 2005)

Nice DC, 
I've seen PVC used for air-manifold to run racks with corner bubble filters, but never thought about using CO2 with it. 
Way to go out of the box.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Rex Grigg said:


> Water doesn't evaporate from bubble counters. I have a DIY bubble counter here at the house that has been going for over 3 years. It might have dropped a couple of mm in water depth in that time.
> 
> Look closely at your bubble counter. Ask where the water is going. It's not evaporating. The only exception to this would be if the bubble counter is mounted on a all-in-one and the solenoid is heating up the water to the point it is evaporating.


My Milwaukee regulator bubble counter uses a very thin O-ring to seal it at the bottom. That seal never would stop leaking for me, so the water in the counter was slowly being pushed out thru that leak. I suspect many of that type bubble counters have leaks there. I don't see how a leak above the bubble counter can let the water leak out, so it just about has to be at the base of the counter. And, it takes a very small leak, not enough to ever see water coming out, to remove all of the counter water in a few days.


----------



## sunmiztres (Mar 20, 2006)

How's it working DC? Are you able to get a constant bubble rate through all 4 needle valves?


----------



## DiabloCanine (Aug 26, 2005)

sunmiztres said:


> How's it working DC? Are you able to get a constant bubble rate through all 4 needle valves?


Day 1 looked good. I have it connected to two 10 gallons, a 20 long, and a 29 gallon so bubble rates are different (here are some pics of the setup). I know, I know, I will clean up the wire nest.




























The reason I made this manifold is to try for some consistency, since the tanks are different sizes and stacked they were getting very inconsistent CO2 rates using splitters, whichever tank had the least resistance got all the CO2 and it could change from tank to tank, day to day. This manifold will stay consistently pressurized allowing each needle valve to have equal pressure at their input. I am hoping this works so I can use the concept on a 7-10 tank rack soon......DC


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

I was wondering how that CO2 manifold has been working out for you. No leaks, nice constant bubble rates? I am about to smash my Clippard needle valves to dust and sprinkle them throughout the back yard, hoping that these would work better.


----------



## DiabloCanine (Aug 26, 2005)

Wasserpest said:


> I was wondering how that CO2 manifold has been working out for you. No leaks, nice constant bubble rates? I am about to smash my Clippard needle valves to dust and sprinkle them throughout the back yard, hoping that these would work better.


I made 4 different ones, they all worked fine for me. How many tanks are you trying to connect?.......DC


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Three tanks. Actually I went ahead and spent some money on that thing, I guess I must be getting tired of DIY  But I am glad to hear they work for you, nice setup.


----------



## DiabloCanine (Aug 26, 2005)

Wasserpest said:


> Three tanks. Actually I went ahead and spent some money on that thing, I guess I must be getting tired of DIY  But I am glad to hear they work for you, nice setup.


That is what I would have done for three tanks, I went with a splitter for 2 tanks myself recently. I like those needle valve/bubble counters in your link, they can leak under high pressure so leak check when you hook them up. Seems the pvc manifold works best with 4 or more tanks, I am running a 6 port in the fish room since I downsized.....DC


----------



## dwstonebraker (May 3, 2007)

That is a very nice DIY! Keep up the great work DC!~


----------



## flight50 (Apr 17, 2012)

Lol, bringing this one back from a longgggg hibernation. I was doing a google search and came upon this thread from our beloved forum. Has anyone else gone out a limb and tried this. If so, how is it holding up still. Anything you would do differently or any problems faced before you perfected it. I would like to diy a manifold for a 5 tank sump setup and it would be nice to use co2 efficiently.


----------



## RoyalFizbin (Mar 7, 2006)

flight50 said:


> Lol, bringing this one back from a longgggg hibernation. I was doing a google search and came upon this thread from our beloved forum. Has anyone else gone out a limb and tried this. If so, how is it holding up still. Anything you would do differently or any problems faced before you perfected it. I would like to diy a manifold for a 5 tank sump setup and it would be nice to use co2 efficiently.


I don't see a good reason to build a PVC manifold when you can buy a much stronger, more attractive and more compact aluminum one for under 12 dollars. Search air manifold on amazon and there are lots of options for under 12, some with free shipping. I know several local strores that sell them for the same price.


----------



## Sgtreef (Jun 6, 2004)

Not a bad idea.

Now if I can the wife past black tube running all over it might be a go on it.

Dang women. LOL

Jeff


----------



## flight50 (Apr 17, 2012)

RoyalFizbin said:


> I don't see a good reason to build a PVC manifold when you can buy a much stronger, more attractive and more compact aluminum one for under 12 dollars. Search air manifold on amazon and there are lots of options for under 12, some with free shipping. I know several local strores that sell them for the same price.


There are two issues with the cheap one you describe. One is that its not a true effective co2 delivery manifold due to the lack of each line having its own needle valve. A true manifold delivers equal pressure to each needle valve. Each needle valves gives more control to co2 rates for multiple tanks. Without individual needle valves, co2 will flow the path with the least resistant rendering it very inaccurate and a waste of co2. Tanks can also o.d. and kill fish. The second issue is that its not a diy project at that point. The goal is effective delivery, not attractive. In most cases the co2 tank is concealed along with all the other equip. If its not, then a person really doesn't care on the presentation of there tank(s).


----------



## RoyalFizbin (Mar 7, 2006)

I never said anything about there being needle valves included. Just like this diy manifold, you would have to install your own needle valves. A manifold is just a block of metal with threaded holes in it, just like the diy pvc one. You could split it to 10 tanks and you should still have equal pressure going to each needle valve, you just have to use a high enough working pressure. I'm gonna assume that anything from 30-50 psi would be enough. If you use something like 5-10 psi there might be a problem. You gotta realize that the overall flow rate of CO2 split to 10 tanks still isn't all that high. Being more attractive is an added bonus, but overall I think you'll still come out cheaper or at least close enough that it isn't worth the effort to buy the pvc parts, cement it, and then tap it.

You must be confusing an air manifold for an aquarium gang valve. What I'm talking about is made to be used with a compressor and air tools.


----------



## flight50 (Apr 17, 2012)

Gottcha. I originally looked on amazon and got poor results. I just now went over to ebay and yes I agree they are more attractive, smaller and already threaded. I am sure back when this thread started, this pvc diy was a great idea. Thanks for the insight though.


----------

